# Wool quality for spinning and fiber arts



## RockyTopFarm (Apr 9, 2018)

We have a bottle baby ram 
(I know all about the serious risks w intact males) 
Deciding whether to band or not - 
He has fabulous quality wool genetics and I’m beginning to spin - 
he is white :
1/2 Border Leicester 
1/4 BFL 
1/4 Romney 
Are there any pros or cons as far as wool quality whether he’s kept intact or not? 
Being that he’s white I see the value in his fleece being dye able too.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 9, 2018)

Im pretty sure there isnt any difference with the animal being intact. The only thing I could think of is the Ram might have smellier wool, especially if he was around girls. I would say band him, I have three fine wool wethers and they produce wonderful/soft fleece.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2018)

Fleece stays finer and they tend to produce more when they're wethered. Plus they make much better fiber pets. There are millions of rams with nice wool in the world, go ahead and band him.


----------

